# I need equipment recommendations please.



## Loki.777 (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm fairly new to the sport, I joined a club back in October. The club is currently shut down due to covid but should be reopening in march.

Equipment wise I've been using whatever I already have.

His harness is decent enough, it's fine for the bite work we've been doing. What I really need is new leashes.

A shortish leash for obedience, a nice leash without a handle for for bitework, maybe 3m long? Possibly an extra wide collar for protection later down the line.

I need a dumbbell to practice at home. My obedience trainer told me to use a bit of wood cut off a broom to start with ( the Mrs wasn't happy with her short broom). I really should be using a dumbbell.

I have a cheap poor quality long line, so possibly on the list. As for tracking stuff (which I should be doing) but I've been ignoring it even exists , I don't have anything for that.

Basically I'm looking for a list of essentials, what materials to buy them in, what lengths and sizes?

Ideally items that's have good grip and that are comfortable in the cold and wet.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve been pretty happy with these leashes. I would contact her to see if she will ship them to you. She’s very easy to work with.








Dog, Pet lines and leashes | Leashes by Lori | United States


Custom made dog and pet leashes and lines constructed of soft, pliable, tubular line. Customize with your pet's name, your business name or your own! Affordable, durable and strong.




www.leashesbylori.com




I don’t remember where I bought the dumbbell but I’m pretty sure it’s from redline.





Redline K9 Schutzhund IPO Obedience Dumbbells | All K-9


New Redline K9 Schutzhund IPO obedience dumbbells. These wooden dumbbells are expertly crafted from hard wood for accuracy and durability. The bells are coated in non-toxic paraffin wax to help prevent cracking from changes in moisture content. Sold individually or as a complete set.



www.allk-9.com


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Loki.777 said:


> I'm fairly new to the sport, I joined a club back in October. The club is currently shut down due to covid but should be reopening in march.
> 
> Equipment wise I've been using whatever I already have.
> 
> ...


I like a 15' nylon long line. 15'x1" width. A fursaver collar will work while you have him on a harness. A tab which is basically a leash about 1' long. A regular 6' leash in leather or biothane, I just cut the handle off. Maybe a prong depending on where you are in his training. 

You can wait on the dumbell and the agitation collar. You may never end up needing the collar. The idea of the broom handle or a dowel is to teach hold. I enjoyed building a play retrieve with his toy working hold completely separate with a dowel. Ivan's video is pretty much where my last 2 dogs retrieves came from. It may be worth watching if you can't train with anyone.









obedience-without-conflict-with-ivan-balabanov-the-retrieve


Obedience without Conflict with Ivan Balabanov - The Retrieve




podium-view.caninetrainingsystems.com





Tracking, the 15' long line will work for a good amount of time, with the fursaver or prong, depending on your dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Ruffdog has great stuff and so does K9access. Both run by current competitors and breeders.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

A few of my favs. The soft balls from ruffdog I use 99.9% of the time. I have a few balls and a tug like pictured. I use PVC pipe to teach holds then use a dumbbell next.


----------



## Loki.777 (Aug 25, 2020)

Why the 15 foot leash for protection? 

I was considering something shorter maybe around 9 feet. Reason being I would feel quite clumsy with something longer, as in stepping on it or my legs getting tangled.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Just what I have.. I also knott up the leash for better grip when working on certain things.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Ok, just measured it and it 9.5ft... Including 4-5 knots in it in different locations for different needs.
View attachment 569490


----------



## Loki.777 (Aug 25, 2020)

Perfect thank you


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> Ok, just measured it and it 9.5ft... Including 4-5 knots in it in different locations for different needs.
> View attachment 569490


Where’d that biothane tracking lead come from? I need one that’s not so wide. Tired of dealing with the wet fabric from my current one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Phoey. I forgot my 30 ft tracking line at home one time - found discarded plastic bailing twine - worked fine. For training I like cotton. 1. it's easy on my hands 2. it's easy on the environment. Knot them when they get worn and you need reinforcement. 15 footer for protection. 4 ft. leather for competition obedience & protection. Dumbbell is a dumbbell. You can make a hurdle for about $50. The wall's a PIA whether you buy a portable one, do a custom job or do a heavy duty one. My protection harness is a cloth number I picked up at a junk store. $5. Works fine. Collars for protection - wide, heavy duty nylon - either pet store or farm store. For trials, the biothane tracking lead is nice but in a pinch (they started measuring them and my cotton ones were 30 ft not 33 ft) attach a snap to a length of rope that you find comfortable to handle. Toys, tugs and sleeves - yes spend the money for something your dog likes.

Y'all don't need a lot of fancy pants stuff unless you've really got $ burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Nscullin said:


> Where’d that biothane tracking lead come from? I need one that’s not so wide. Tired of dealing with the wet fabric from my current one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Local guy... But a friend does them now too and are great. 

Canuk pup i think.. They are on insta and facebook.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

as you are in Scotland, I would contact Travis Foster for some connections. If he or his son are still involved in the sport. Travis Foster - YouTube 

Did you edit your post, I thought I read you were not in the US when I read this a few hours ago....


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I should say I buy good quality items and most have lasted 2 dogs in the sport.

The harness is leather and has gone through 3 dogs, still in perfect condition.

My lines as well. I just am really good to them after use. 

The balls and tugs and dumbbells I usually go through a bunch of those over the dogs career.

I also think its fun to buy new stuff so there is that too..lol.


----------

